# CanadaPleco's 300g tank Pics



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Here are a few pics from my 300g tank. For those that dont know it is 10 feet long, 2 feet wide and 21" tall. Its got an external overflow on it, with 2 x 2" drains, goes into a 75g sump, then back out through a reeflo 3600gph pump. The return line is split into 6 x 1/2" returns that come out through out the tank, gotta love line loc. Flow in the tank is excellent.

Stocklist currently includes:

Plecos
2 x 12" L14 Sunshine/Goldie Plecos (male & female)
2 x 8" LDA105 Typhoon Plecos (male & female)
10 x 2" L411
2 x 2.5" L114

Mid Range Swimmers
5 x 6" Red Hooks
4 x 4-5" Red Shoulder Sevrums
1 x 10" Tiger Oscar
6 x Geophagous Altifrons 'Xingu'

Catfish
2 x 8-9" x Megaladoras Irwini

Tank Shot









L14 Male


































Male LDA105 in cave


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank, Rich.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is one cool tank Rich! Thanks for posting some great pix of it


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great tank. Awesome footprint, but I think you need some more wood in there.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

that is a great tank! not too tall and plenty long. I would love to do a planted tank with similar dimensions. Is it a custom build?

Rich


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's a great tank. Awesome footprint, but I think you need some more wood in there.


No more wood, then I really cannot find the pleco's, its hard enough as it is. Let alone the Irwini, they are 8" long each and I never see them. Haven't seen them since they were like 2.5" a year ago, until I took out all the wood & rocks a week ago.



couch said:


> that is a great tank! not too tall and plenty long. I would love to do a planted tank with similar dimensions. Is it a custom build?
> 
> Rich


Yes, custom, the front is starfire. Was done by a place north of Toronto, but they are now gone. I will try to get some pics of the overflow, its pretty cool the way its done.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow,
that is an amazing tank.
thanks for letting us have a peek....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Geat looking tank. I would love to see pictures of you sump set up thanks


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

i wish to have a long tank like this for so long...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Aawesome dimensions. Must be sweet watching the fish swim end to end.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

It's really cool watching the fish actually be able to swim, they grow fast in here. The pics really do not do any justice at all. I have a hard time getting full tank shots!

Here are a few of the sump, 75g 4' tank. I think there are 6 or 7 Hydro sponge 5's in the last compartment.









The overflow from the tank. its 20" wide









Overflow again









My Reeflo pump, and the octopus return lines.









Tank Left side









Tank center









Tank Right side


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice set up, what are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> nice set up, what are the dimensions of the tank?


thanks, as per my first post. 10' x 24" x 21"


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

I really would love to add like 200-300 cardinals or rummy nose to the tank, but I have great fear that most of them would end up in the overflow and die


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> I really would love to add like 200-300 cardinals or rummy nose to the tank, but I have great fear that most of them would end up in the overflow and die


could you possibly mount some kind of netting or mesh in front of the overflow?
They would definitely look great in there


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> could you possibly mount some kind of netting or mesh in front of the overflow?
> They would definitely look great in there


I cannot, would slow it down too much and overflow the tank. Pushing almost 4000gph through 20" is a lot of water. I tried a few different things and all overflowed the tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well that's a bummer, but better safe than sorry.Would definitely hate to wake up to find that monster overflowed


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow that is just amazing!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

An amazing layout with great looking stock and decor! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> An amazing layout with great looking stock and decor! Thanks for sharing !


I am still not satisified with the layout. I want more rocks, big ones, but they are so freakin heavy. The last rocks I had in the tank where 2 feet long and weighted over 100lbs each. Its down right scary getting them out (they are now in my pond). but I have my sights set on a natural river scape. LOTS of river rock around me, for free at least.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats truely an amazing tank you have.
10ft must be something else.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah i know the feeling , in the same situation as you.Just not quite where you want it or possibly pictured it.Iam liking the natural river scape idea , but finding the right pieces aint easy.Those are some heavy rocks you got there , where did you find those ? Good luck with the project !



CanadaPleco said:


> I am still not satisified with the layout. I want more rocks, big ones, but they are so freakin heavy. The last rocks I had in the tank where 2 feet long and weighted over 100lbs each. Its down right scary getting them out (they are now in my pond). but I have my sights set on a natural river scape. LOTS of river rock around me, for free at least.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

I live in a quite remote area. So I just went across the street to the river and picked up some nice sized rocks. All granite. It's tough to get it just the way you are picturing. Oh well maybe someday!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Where did you find the pvc "splitter" ?
Its the fitting just after your pump, and looks to be just downstream of a valve.
It looks like it goes from 1.5" or 2"..... down to multiple 1/2" lines.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Where did you find the pvc "splitter" ?
> Its the fitting just after your pump, and looks to be just downstream of a valve.
> It looks like it goes from 1.5" or 2"..... down to multiple 1/2" lines.


It goes from 2" to 6 x 1/2" pvc. Buy flexible pvc pipe at FlexPVC.com PVC pipe, hose, & pvc fittings online @ wholesale discount prices (flexable) they are in the states but ship to canada. I've ordered from them several times, they have a lot of really unique parts that I've simply never been able to find in Canada.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> It goes from 2" to 6 x 1/2" pvc. Buy flexible pvc pipe at FlexPVC.com PVC pipe, hose, & pvc fittings online @ wholesale discount prices (flexable) they are in the states but ship to canada. I've ordered from them several times, they have a lot of really unique parts that I've simply never been able to find in Canada.


That site is great. I work in the pipe industry for 10 plus years and have never even heard of some of that stuff.
I bet the flexible PVC will become very popular.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

The flexible pvc is amazing! So easy to work with its crazy. Cut it with any knife and your good to go. Its pretty funny, a pipe cutter just bends it. I will likely be doing all of my other sumps with flexible pvc from now on!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

When I start on my system I will definately place an order for some stuff from there.
Maybe a group buy .....
My bio load is pretty manageable at the moment but they are growing fast and 180 gallons can only hold so much bio load.


----------

